# No traps



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im sure yall we get a kick out of this one. New build... Probly a couple of months old. House off of ground. Out in the sticks with no govering body... no inspectors. Customer called last week and needed us to come look at her house. My boss asked her what the problem was and she said we have no vents on our sewer Well my boss goes down there and they do have vents... thank goodness. But there are no traps on either tub. They just armed up with a 90 and left the P-trap out. I believe they are own community sewer. I will try and get a few snap shots because I imagine there are more problems there than what he saw...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If there's no traps. I can't imagine what else isn't there. Maybe a plumber roughed it in and a hack finished??


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I can only imagine how bad the houses there reek.*

*Had a recent job where the homeowner complained about sewer smells in his basement, drum trap for the laundry with no vent, siphonage from the drainage was strong enough to suck out a drum trap, and it stunk down there.*

*I might give you the heads up, there might be a common drum trap under the floor for the fixtures, very common on older homes this way, no longer legal.*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Well it was worse that no traps. An entire trunk line is running completly backwards. Every turn is a san-tee. Santess bullheaded on reducers and catching lav and tub. Condersate line is just stubbed down underneath the house. Its a mess. Gonna take me two days to complete the job. Fixing to break the new hand in right. He young but they say he will work hard.... Only time will tell. This is the worst looking sewer line I have seen as far as it goes with illegal fittings and poor workmanship..


----------

